# garage defend 180sx front spoiler



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

has anyone seen this for sale cheaper than $250 usd?
also, what about on car, anyone have pics? 
im interested in this lip

thanks

http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?id=629&cat=1&prodID=TUuQrRrmoNplsOn


----------

